# Dubstep Wobble Presets?



## SBK (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey there, 

Would like to ask if anyone can share their thoughts on some cool wobble presets etc for dubstep. For NI Massive and not only.

Cheers


----------



## TimJohnson (Mar 28, 2017)

Check out Splice.com - they have lots of synth preset packs at reasonable prices or subscription.


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 28, 2017)

Rob Jevons does great stuff: http://www.aslsoundlab.com/massive - and if you want to explore another synth option, take a look at Serum.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 28, 2017)

Pluginguru
https://www.pluginguru.com/products/

Cymatics
https://cymatics.fm

Acolyte Zomboy
https://www.acolyte.me/serumpresets-zomtoys


----------



## TimJohnson (Mar 29, 2017)

Cymatics are a good call too. Some of their preset packs come with projects so you can backwards engineer how to create the presets, which is a handy learning tool.


----------



## dog1978 (Mar 29, 2017)

There are some tutorials at youtube.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 29, 2017)

Bazille has a ton, many of them extremely useful (well, they were for me).

Of course, if you study up enough on your LFOs and envelopes, you can _make_ the most satisfying wobbles (said approach is always more highly recommended on my end, I ended up way happier making my own).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 29, 2017)

An incredibly powerful (and relatively cheap) resource for creating your own, killer wobbles (etc) is Xfer's LFO Tool. More than worth every penny.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 29, 2017)

Vengeance sounds


----------

